# [Anphicar's] Golden Hands Space Marines(UPDATED-AUG 7)



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

--These models will not be wodnerful, this is my first army I have actually painted, so you will now be watching my progress through my painting-- I also am learning how to take good model photos. 

(below)This is my first painted model, ever. Paint is a bit thick, with spots missing color.You can kinda make out red on his gun and on the gravel. Its from where he bludgeoned a poor cultist.














<Here youcan kinda see the freehand chapter logo im working on. (Again, my termie isntdone)

This is my first time doing flesh, and my second model ever.














<My first Terminator. About my 5th model. He isnt done yet.

My third model. He is the guy i needed info on for leather/green cloaks.














<My first "Dirty" model.
The back.














<My first sergeant.

The only 5 Tac Marines i have done, in a squad.














After my first termie is done, i'll do my Chappy.

Thats it for now, folks. I plan to update this as i make any progess. Keep viewing! :wink:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i like the scheme, its good that you're aware of your limitations, and i look forward to seeing you come on in leaps and bounds.

my one piece of advice, undercoat black. even for that scheme. the extra effort is well worth it. plus astronomican grey makes it fairly simple. also, wastch the bits in between armour plates, do you want that black? break up the white a little..


----------



## Catch_22 (Jul 23, 2007)

a nice 1:15 ratio of black/glaze would go nicely over that white. Then use the white again to touch up. All in all very good use of color... i like them.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

torealis said:


> my one piece of advice, undercoat black. even for that scheme. the extra effort is well worth it. plus astronomican grey makes it fairly simple.


I did do that. Thanks for the support, tor.



Catch_22 said:


> a nice 1:15 ratio of black/glaze would go nicely over that white. Then use the white again to touch up. All in all very good use of color... i like them.


How do you go about making/applying that?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

> I did do that. Thanks for the support, tor


in that case, that is some awesome white.

as far as 22's advice, i did a similar thing on the Hands of Dorn. water down black in and apply it carefull to the recesses. i'd do that all over the white corners. just be careful.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice dude - I wasn't sure when I saw the B&C painter pic but now I've seen the models I'm a fan.

Really likeing the termie color scheme. They are really going to stand out aganist the rest of the force - just like they should.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

For first models Anph, you got some nice shit going on there. I agree with Tor, looking forwards to seeing how much you improve with each mini.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks all! 

Tor, is there a specific pic you did that to that i can see as an example?

I wish i could take better, more detailed pictures. Then i could better show you the force weapons/ NMM i did on the chest eagle.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Question: How should i paint my Chappy? 

I will NOT paint him black. Sorry fluff-nazis, i wont do it.

I am open to ideas to incorpotate black, though.

As you see--im primarily working with Skull White, Dark Angels green, and Goblin Green. Gold goes on hands and chest eagles only.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah. Thats a good paint job for your first few models. I swear they look better than my first model. But as you mentioned youself, You need to thin the paint down. I'll post a Tutorial on doing white armour over black undercoat if you want.

Kepp up the effort.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

> Tor, is there a specific pic you did that to that i can see as an example?


all my finished tac marines. check their yellow. the black lines are watered down black ink applied to the recesses..



> Question: How should i paint my Chappy?


how about one black arm and shoulder pad? i saw this done on a dark angels libby once, green armour with one blue arm. looked ace.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

So, normal colors with a black arm and shoulder?

That sounds awesome.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Well for your first army this is actually looking very good.

Also really like torealis' idea for the chaplain, should still give him that sinister chaplain feeling but still clearly belonging to your legion.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

more pictures! i demand more!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Gah! Ok, ill start painting!

Tor, check out my first conversion thread though-its been taking most of my hobby time.

I have decided what im gonig to do with it for sure.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Here is my firstfinished termie. 

On him, i experimented with NMM, highlighting, inks, and freehand
I had a few problems--when i experimented with ink, i didnt think it would make the armour so glossy.

Also--the varnish i used (or misused :? ) came out a bit glossy.
Also--Here he has splotches on his face? I swear that isnt on the model. I dont know what that is..?


 

Here is the W.I.P. scout. (You can see how my paint is being thinned, i have much better and smoother coverage here.) On him, ill try fancy eyes and I will being trying to do a cloak well by paying attention to highlights and shadows. Bloodhound is going to help me with a tutorial there. (Hurry!)


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, Inks are a bit blotchy and sometimes not wanted nor needed. I prefer to use washes which is any paint mixed with lots of water till it is the consistency of watered down ink.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

inks are ace! i love inks and i like glossy armour.

the painting is certainly coming along in leaps nd bounds, the termie is really clean. What i would say is avoid NMM until you are an amazing painter. theres nothing wrong with the metallic paints, tin bitz/then gold/gold then silver is a fine 3-4 layer for good gold.

also, on the termies face, use watered down black ink to bring out the lines.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

If the fists are supossed to be NMM, they look quite nice.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

with the white, you undercoated black right and worked up? do you use astronomican grey? if so, you should leave some on in the recesses and highlight up to white. i would show you what i meant with a cloak of min, but i have n camera.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks guys.

@ Tor, i tried black ink. I was turned off when i messed up (Especially on my termie's head.) I'll try it on the next tac-marine I do. I'll be mooore careful.

@bloodhound --Dammit! I thought ink/wash was the same thing. I'll stay away from the inks then, and just water the hell out of normal paint.

@Cadian-Thanks, man. Thats what i need to hear!  Honestly, it looks loads better in person, i take horrible photogs. Also, it look better before i nuked the model with varnish.  

I'm not happy with the lightning claws though, i want it to go from reaaally dark to BAM bright. I'll play with wet-blending/layering on the next one. :mrgreen:


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Looking good Anphicar!

Inks are wonderfull, as are watered down black, browns and a good seving of patience :wink:


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

-Note- The appearance is beady, that is due to the varnish. Icouldnt wait until it dried to take pics. :lol: 

Front of my first finished Scout. You can see the beginning of me grasping the idea of highlights, with the leather belt being higlighted etc.


Back. Damn, my lines suck. It wasnt until i varnished him did i realize i hadn't done multiple coats for the lines to make the smooth and uniform. Oh well. Also, I messed up on some advice i was given from Skcuzz for the cloak. Next time ill get it right.  


I need to practice on doing eyes, too. He looks like an alien bug. :shock: 

This is the start of a Dread. Not sure if i like the scheme, but i'll go through with it.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

painters, is it possible to wash the white with something to give it a little more definition?

it looks like primer, which it shouldnt really.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

yeah, you have to wash that white.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Anphicar if you want i'll hunt out something with a cloak tomorrw (i've got a load of dwarf bodies lying around in fact) and do a step by step guide for you on how i do all my cloaks.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

On the subject of white - personally NEVER wash it!!!! You will quickly stain the white and any pooling of the wash will ruin the model.

Build up from a pale blue/grey through to light grey through to white (4 coats id what i normally do: Space wolves mixed with fortress, fortress, white and then white again). It give you a smooth white colour and realistic shading.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

torealis said:


> yeah, you have to wash that white.


Yes, yes, im playing with it. :? 

I am so hesitant to try it--i dont want to ruin the white. :hyper: 

In a wash--which is really watered down paint--right? Do i "paint" the model? Or do I deliberately apply it to the recesses? Does someone have a pic/tut?

@Skcuzz- Thanks man. I'd love that.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Don't do it!

This is the collective wisdom of the 2 ppl who taught me how to paint fast and to the standards you guys have seen.

If you wash white you will fuck the model up.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

just apply very watered down black ink to the recesses. if you have a clean brush to hand you can clean up any mistakes you make straight away. if you make too many, you can paint white over but leave the recesses black.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm gonna sound like a dick here but Torealis that is one messy and utterly painful way of doing white.

I've agreed to do Anphicar some mini tutorials tomorrow and one will be white (this is how the studio and many top painters do it).

Seriously dude you mention black washes again and i will hunt you down for sport!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

In all honesty, white should only actually be painted white at the most extreme highlights. The rest should be just a very slightly greyed out white, just enough to show off the actual white highlights.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i look forward to it. to be fair i dont do black washes either, but given that it was entirely white, i thought black washes was a quick way to do it, given that he'd have to recoat the entire model otherwise.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Ok have done the mini tutorial you asked for. It would be better if i new the fuck how to use a camera properly, the the right lighting etc, but hey we can't all be perfect.

Anyways here is an easy 6 coat way to do white armour.










Step 1. After priming the model black paint all the armour codex grey. Easy. Remember as always to keep the paint to an even consistency, to thick and it will blob. Thin and it will pool like ink the cracks.










Step 2. Next go over the codex grey with Astronomica Grey (foundation paint) again keep the consistency smooth and slightly thin. Make sure to leave the deeper recesses codex grey.










Step 3/4/5. Now go clean yor water pot, clean your brushes with soap and clean your pallet. Reason is when you use white the smallest ammount of another colour will drity the white. Take again a nice smoth, slightly thinned coat and go over the Astronomica. Again leaving the deeper/shaded areas as before. All you do is repeat this step probably 2 more times until you have a nice smooth white finish.

What you'll be left with is a white armoured marine with sublte grey shading. Voila.

This particular model only took me 1hr and thats including taking photo's and writing this.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Very helpful guide there Skcuzzlebumm, perhaps a good idea to turn it into a full article for the database?


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

dam nice for first marines Anph!! dam, i never woulda guessed you had never painted an army before, 2055 posts can really change a man's opinion about experience. I only recently finished my very first tactical squad of Frost Angel Space Marines, i think ill post them up soon


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Skuzz, That's a nice tute. I'm doing one myself for my loooong list of tutes (Make sure to check them out)

Anph, I think that washing white can lead to dreadful results if done bad. It can look extremely stunning if done correctly though. I might include that in my tutorial when I get a new box of marines.

Wraith, I agree to yor white highlights bit to a certain level. White armour can be done on the model as a whole and till look effective. White SHOULD be kept to highlights, but can be a base colour too. I've seen some models (Including Hephesto's gems) that are based in a light colour and worked to a darker shade. They do look extremely good. I will do a tute for that too.

Till then.
Bloodhound


----------

